# Ordo Salutis Articles



## pastorway (May 13, 2003)

A great new resource that deals with the Ordo Salutis....
http://www.monergism.com/thethreshold/articles/topic/ordosalutis.html 


Phillip

:spin::tumble:


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 13, 2003)

I just have to say that monergism has to be one if the most favourite christian website I have

Bladestunner316:wr48:


----------



## Puritanhead (Feb 11, 2005)

I used Hebrews 12:2 and gave my first sermon on the _ordo salutis_.


----------

